

Can A 250-Year-Old Mathematical Theorem Find A Missing Plane? - clebio
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/03/25/294390476/can-a-250-year-old-mathematical-theorem-find-a-missing-plane

======
arrc
In applicability lies the possibility. Any theorem / formula on its own cannot
solve such complex problem.

